# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Davinci Labs

## AandF6969

Manufacturer: Davinci Labs

Name: T E 250

Substance: 250 mg Testosterone Enanthate /mL

Container: 10 mL vial

----------


## AandF6969

Manufacturer: Davinci Labs

Name: DL - TP 100

Substance: 100mg Testosterone Propionate /mL

Container: 10 mL vial

----------


## AandF6969

Manufacturer: Davinci Labs

Name: Dbol 

Substance: 25mg Dianabol (1 7-alpha-methyl-1 7beta-hydroxil-androsta-1.4dien-3-on)

Container: 25mg Capsule

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Can you please give some details on the lab and the product. Thx.

----------


## AandF6969

Uhhh its a UG lab, great customer service.

Test E is 250mg/ml 10cc
Test Prop is 100mg/ml 10cc

Anything else?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Thanks for the input guys...but remember that this isn't a section for discussions.  :Cheers: 

AandF6969, the format we have been using is as follows.

EXAMPLE:

Manufacturer: Quest Pharmaceuticals

Name: Testenth 200

Substance: 200 mg testosterone enanthate /ml

Container: 10 ml vial

----------


## BILLN

Is This Test E For Real ,, Or Not,, Ive Heard A Dozen Diferent Versions,,does Any Body Know?? I Have Some D.l Sus 350 ,,i Know (350) Appreciat Any Input On This Thanks Will

----------


## BILLN

Please E Mail Me If You Have Any Knowledge Of Davinci Labs And Sus 350
Thankyou

----------


## Blown_SC

Quit bumping 6 month old threads.... 

DL is a UGL, and you're asked to keep their names off the board:

http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=142791

Thanks.

----------


## BILLN

Sorry Dude ,, Just Trying To Find Something Out About Dl And Sust 350.. Wont Let It Happend Again ..

----------


## Blown_SC

> Sorry Dude ,, Just Trying To Find Something Out About Dl And Sust 350.. Wont Let It Happend Again ..


No worries.

Give this a read, and make your own judgement.  :Smilie:  

They are a legit lab, but I'll never use their products. Personal preference.

http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=142237

----------


## Large&Incharge

bump for DL and also i want to know about his sust350mg how good it is got some wanted to hear some results before starting

----------


## Stove

I have been using DL for over 1 1/2 years, I have always been happy with results from his gear. and BTW I don't know him or work for him...

peace.

Stove

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=142237

----------


## BITTAPART2

if the gear is bunk then they have figured out how regular oil has given me around 20lb gain on enanthate and tren and this bunk oil has managed to shrink my nuts as well. IMO top notch lab good CS and T/A. I know some on this board disagree but thats what makes america great

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

It's not bunk, probably. The issue is that the guy who runs that lab posted lab reports here saying the test E was 70mgs overdosed. Then a member here had it tested (same batch and lot #) and it wasn't. So the issue is that DaVinci doctored a batch of lab tests (or sent in a purposely overdosed product, which was not part of his regular batch), and tried to deceive everyone. 

Here's something you can try, just for fun. Go to the board where DaVinci is a mod (you know...the one where all the mods say his stuff is the best on the planet, blah blah blah). Now do a search on his products, and notice how many times in those threads members posts are edited so that they can't say anything bad about DaVinci.

Check out Huge500lb's posts at that board, and see how many times they edit him (and others) who dare to say DaVinci isn't the best stuff ever. Now decide whether the deception he tried to pull over here, and the obvious editing of people's posts over there add up to a person you'd wish to do buisness with.

----------


## BITTAPART2

bro, that is to assume you really know who he is and the person in question isnt even a mod on that board anymore and hasnt been in a while, again we are all entitled to our own opinions, so I think I have stated mine, IMO he is a solid lab w/ good turnaround and customer service and good oils. I just hope that these kind of threads arent going to ruin a good thing you know.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Do a search for DaVinciLabs on the 'net. You'll find that the first time that lab is ever mentioned, it's on that board, by that guy....and he says "Here's a new lab getting greatr reviews!" WTF? Great reviews ? Where? It's the first time anyone ever heard of DaVinciLabs, ever, on the 'Net. Then that same guy posted lab tests here which were later found out by a member of this board to be total garbage. Then that same guy was banned here for being reported to mods for attempting to solicit buisness for DaVinci via our PM system. And hey....wait a minute ...that guy's IP address was in Tennesee...and all funds for DaVinci used to be sent right around where his IP address was located, in Tennesee...

You want more proof? 

As for whether I know who the person in question is, I do. 100%. And he knows it.

He's running his buisness in a deceitful way, and I hope threads like this ruin it. Everytime I get a source check on him, I tell people to stay away.
He should have run everything in a legit way, with honesty and integrity, from the start....but he didn't. And now everyone knows it.

----------


## Large&Incharge

DL is a great guy and great service and awsome turnaround and his gear is quality i give him props he is quality and thats the bottom line on it.
BUMP FOR DL

----------


## Large&Incharge

There was a miss understanding on the post with huge500lb over there and everything cool. DL is still top notch and great guy






> It's not bunk, probably. The issue is that the guy who runs that lab posted lab reports here saying the test E was 70mgs overdosed. Then a member here had it tested (same batch and lot #) and it wasn't. So the issue is that DaVinci doctored a batch of lab tests (or sent in a purposely overdosed product, which was not part of his regular batch), and tried to deceive everyone. 
> 
> Here's something you can try, just for fun. Go to the board where DaVinci is a mod (you know...the one where all the mods say his stuff is the best on the planet, blah blah blah). Now do a search on his products, and notice how many times in those threads members posts are edited so that they can't say anything bad about DaVinci.
> 
> Check out Huge500lb's posts at that board, and see how many times they edit him (and others) who dare to say DaVinci isn't the best stuff ever. Now decide whether the deception he tried to pull over here, and the obvious editing of people's posts over there add up to a person you'd wish to do buisness with.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I stand by my comments. DaVinci has made several attempts to sell his products by misrepresentation and outright lying. I wouldn't give that type of guy my buisness.

There are too many good UGLabs out there (QGL, Dpharm, Stark, M-Labs, Supra, Etc...) to bother with a dude who has lied since day 1, when he claimed his lab was getting "Great Reviews" before anyone had even tried it...a guy who posted fake lab reports, etc...

Why would anyone want to deal with DaVinci when there are labs run by people who actually tell the truth and have some sort of honor?

----------


## colossus1

oooops!


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...hlight=davinci

----------


## BITTAPART2

Guys, how many of you use cell tech? or any other supplement for that matter? Now havent you seen the advertisments for these supps like"ronnie coleman only uses weider products and got this huge" or "markus ruhl turned himself into a beast using nitrix" or something like that, we all know that advertising isnt always or ever exactly right on, if someone posted that the gear was getting good reviews it very well may have or have not been it may have just been advertising, on the other hand, many people have used his gear way before he put the DL name on the bottle, myself included and it was getting rave reviews before he even started DL.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

You are comparing the marketing MuscleTech does with DaVinci sending in a purposely overdosed bottle of his product to gain a favorable lab report, when those results were clearly not indicative of the dosing of his products? He wanted people to think they were getting 70mgs more per bottle than they actually were! Yeah...thats really cool...thats someone I want to do buisness with.

Also...as far as people using his products before he called them DaVinci...yeah...I guess, if you want to believe that. . Look...I know who he is, where he gets his powder, and can catalogue every lie he's told as well as point you to the mods who have edited posts and struggled to hide the truth and censor people who would tell the truth about his products. As far as a "misunderstanding" between him and 500...I assume DaVinci did some of his typical scumbag moves, and then gave 500 a bunch of free gear to shut him up, after it was noticed that 500 posted his complaints on boards where DaVinci couldn't just give mods free gear to edit posts which he didn't like.

Like here...and BB4L, where the mods aren't in anyone's pocket...

----------


## BITTAPART2

> You are comparing the marketing MuscleTech does with DaVinci sending in a purposely overdosed bottle of his product to gain a favorable lab report, when those results were clearly not indicative of the dosing of his products? He wanted people to think they were getting 70mgs more per bottle than they actually were! Yeah...thats really cool...thats someone I want to do buisness with.
> 
> Also...as far as people using his products before he called them DaVinci...yeah...I guess, if you want to believe that. . Look...I know who he is, where he gets his powder, and can catalogue every lie he's told as well as point you to the mods who have edited posts and struggled to hide the truth and censor people who would tell the truth about his products. As far as a "misunderstanding" between him and 500...I assume DaVinci did some of his typical scumbag moves, and then gave 500 a bunch of free gear to shut him up, after it was noticed that 500 posted his complaints on boards where DaVinci couldn't just give mods free gear to edit posts which he didn't like.
> 
> Like here...and BB4L, where the mods aren't in anyone's pocket...


hooker, I understand totaly your issue w/ him, given what youve stated I would be the same way, unfortunatly I havent been on that side of his scumbaggedness, and as we differ you know I dont feel he is a scumbag, bro I know where he gets his powders from too, I dont need to order from DL but at times I either dont have time to cook or cap or something and I will need to order shit, no biggie, but yes I am comparing that to supplement advertisments like the charts they show w/ test levels rising through the roof w/ acetabolan or that damn derma gain shit or whatever supplement is out ther being marketed, it is the same thing, You make some good points based on your info and I think I make some too on my end of this, he has never done me wrong and his gear hasnt either, the only thing I have to complain about is that I know damn well that 100mls of enanthate really only costs like 37 bucks to make @ 250mg w/ that powder source, but givin the current UG prices his are very competitive

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I don't know what his prices are....I'm sure they are competitive...and there's gear in his products. 

But...

His prices and preentation aren't as good as ...say...QGL. And QGL doesn't lie...sooo...

Ya feel me? I mean...my money is hard earned, so I'd rather give it to an honest person, rather than a liar. 

Screw giving it to DFinci Labs....

----------


## 956Vette

> Thanks for the input guys...but remember that this isn't a section for discussions.


Have to reiterate this and close thread.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Have to reiterate this and close thread.


I love you man.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I have been using DL for over 1 1/2 years, I have always been happy with results from his gear. and BTW I don't know him or work for him...
> 
> peace.
> 
> Stove


Impossible. 

DaVinci was not on the 'net until 05-04-2004 at 12:28 PM....thats when he (DaVinci, under a different name) used his mod position on another board to announce the emergence of "This new lab thats getting great reviews" ...before that there was no DaVinci....that post announced his arrival as an Undergroung Lab. 

In other words, 05-04-2004, 12:28 PM was the first time EVER on the 'net ANYWHERE, that DaVinci was mentioned. You claim to have been using his products for 1/2 a year before he was in buisness. Impossible.

----------

